# Breeder recommendations



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

I recently moved onto an 8.5 acre farm place my wife and I bought and getting more serious about buying a GSD (once all this snow is gone.) Can anyone recommend a good breeder in the Eastern SD Western MN area? I like the classic black and tan but I'm more worried about temperament and genetics then show looks.

Thanks everyone,

Brad


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well what people are going to ask are what are you looking for in a dog? Do you want a puppy or young dog or older dog? What are your plans for the dog? If a breeder is not in your area are you willing to getting a dog from somewhere else? (drive to see or ship the dog) How much are you comfortable spending?

The answer to these questions help people recommend a breeder.


----------



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

I would like a puppy or at least a younger dog. I am looking for the classic Black and Tan with healthy bloodlines. I am not concerned about it having Show looks. Just a friendly, smart, healthy buddy to hang out with me on the farm. Looking to spend around $500. I found a breeder in my area but I don't really know much about them. Ray-Ann Farms


----------



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

Forgot to answer one of your questions. I would like to see the puppy first and since my $ to travel is virtually non-existent I would like to find someone in the area. I live approximately 3 hours away from the Minneapolis/St. Paul area so I think I could at the very least find a reputable breeder there.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Go the rescue route if that is your budget. You will not be geeting a dog from a reputable breeder for that price.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

$500 for a puppy should be doable especially since you only want a pet. Some breeders do sell pups at reduced prices especially if they are dogs that are only good for being pets. The problem is finding one that is healthy and making sure the seller isn't selling a dog that is a nerve bag or something worse. I don't know if you are into rescue's but I would suggest checking in with them first.

There are some members here who live in "'sota" and may have a heads up on some available.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Honestly for that price you will not be buying from a reputable breeder. You will find many bad breeders claim that they breed for health and temperament but they do not have their dogs health or temperament tested(titles that PROVE they are breeding for health and temperament). For $500 you could find an awesome dog in a rescue and you'll already have a good idea of temperament and you'll be saving a life.

If you want a puppy then the dog will be in your life for 12-14 years. You want a healthy dog with a solid temperament. You do not want a dog with health issues that cost you thousands, behavior issues that cost you money and add stress to your life and limit what you can do with your dog. A well bred dog from a reputable breeder will usually be about $1000+ 

Here are some threads you might want to check out.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

discussion on why it is important to buy from reputable breeders
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/152635-good-dogs-non-reputable-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...54676-apparently-i-have-cheaply-bred-dog.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Honestly for that price you will not be buying from a reputable breeder. You will find many bad breeders claim that they breed for health and temperament but they do not have their dogs health or temperament tested(titles that PROVE they are breeding for health and temperament). For $500 you could find an awesome dog in a rescue and you'll already have a good idea of temperament and you'll be saving a life.
> 
> If you want a puppy then the dog will be in your life for 12-14 years. You want a healthy dog with a solid temperament. You do not want a dog with health issues that cost you thousands, behavior issues that cost you money and add stress to your life and limit what you can do with your dog. A well bred dog from a reputable breeder will usually be about $1000+
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I won't flat out say that you cant get one from a "reputable" breeder. I know a few who once talking to a person and knowing they can't afford $1000+ for a pup will sell a dog that they have who is only good as a pet and will sell it at a seriously reduced price. They may have in the contract that you get the dog spayed/neutered.

With every litter, not every dog can cut the mustard so they are sold as pet only dogs.

As with anything you won't know unless you ask.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you know exactly what you are looking for in a GSD then you should adopt an older pup or a young adult GSD from a shelter.

They have some awesome GSD's in shelters.


----------



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

School me on the rescue situation. I guess my worry is that you may end up picking a dog that has some temperament or health issue that you don't know about until it's too late. If you don't suggest buying a dog for anything less than $1000 what makes a rescue any better than a $500 dog?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

sspbass said:


> School me on the rescue situation. I guess my worry is that you may end up picking a dog that has some temperament or health issue that you don't know about until it's too late. If you don't suggest buying a dog for anything less than $1000 what makes a rescue any better than a $500 dog?


Again..find some good breeders and then give them a call and see what they say. Nothing wrong with asking. To say there aren't "reputable" breeders that will sell a dog for under $1000 is hogwash.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

sspbass said:


> School me on the rescue situation. I guess my worry is that you may end up picking a dog that has some temperament or health issue that you don't know about until it's too late. If you don't suggest buying a dog for anything less than $1000 what makes a rescue any better than a $500 dog?


A good rescue and even some shelters have dogs evaluated by behaviorists and can tell you the dog's temperament. They will be in foster homes. You'll know exactly what you are getting. For a puppy no, you won't know what it will be like but a crappy breeder won't be able to tell you what it's puppy will be like either. 

The 2 threads I posted explain why it is important not to support a bad breeder.

A rescue is better because of what your money is supporting. An organization dedicated to saving animals or a person breeding any dog without knowing what they're doing and not caring about that dog once they get their money. A rescue will be honest about health and temperament where a BYB (backyard breeder) will lie about it, either knowingly or by their own ignorance.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> Again..find some good breeders and then give them a call and see what they say. Nothing wrong with asking. To say there aren't "reputable" breeders that will sell a dog for under $1000 is hogwash.


I did not say that. Lets not turn this thread into a debate.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sspbass said:


> School me on the rescue situation. I guess my worry is that you may end up picking a dog that has some temperament or health issue that you don't know about until it's too late. If you don't suggest buying a dog for anything less than $1000 what makes a rescue any better than a $500 dog?


A good rescue will have their dogs living in foster homes for at least a month or so before they are placed in their adoptive families. The foster family will be able to tell you if the dog is good with kids, cats, small dogs, loud noises, what his nerve and energy level are like, etc. 

If you buy a puppy from a responsible breeders that works, titles, and health checks their breeding stock, you have a very good idea what you're getting.

If you adopt a dog through a rescue that uses a foster system, what you see is pretty much what you get.

If you buy a puppy from a non-reputable breeder that doesn't work, title, or health screen their breeding stock, you have NO IDEA what you're getting.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> Again..find some good breeders and then give them a call and see what they say. Nothing wrong with asking. *To say there aren't "reputable" breeders that will sell a dog for under $1000 is hogwash.*


Yes it is, but no one has said that. To say that you can find a dog from a reputable breeder for less than _$500_ is also hogwash, my friend.


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a new member, but saw this thread and thought I'd add my personal opinion and hope it helps you. I just recently found my new shepherd at a rescue with the help of the net. 
I only consider rescue/shelter dogs. There are plenty of shelters and rescue places to be found locally on the net. For me when I looked I knew I wanted a female GS, in the 2-4 year old range. Not that I wouldn't consider anything else, those were just my preferences. I visited many shelters and was on the web constantly until I found the dog for me. Here's my Layla that I found at a rescue 2 months ago.
Good luck to you in your efforts.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Petfinder.org there are some super cute GSD puppies and young GSDs in MN right now

how about this guy?
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18797725


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Petfinder.org there are some super cute GSD puppies and young GSDs in MN right now
> 
> how about this guy?
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cedar, MN | Brodie


OMG is he gorgeous :wub:


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Petfinder.org there are some super cute GSD puppies and young GSDs in MN right now
> 
> how about this guy?
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cedar, MN | Brodie


There ya go Dude...good choice. Go visit him and see if he's for you.


----------



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

Haha, I love the comment about Brodie "Prefers a home without cats" haha.
Also, I'm an engineer and I prefer measurable facts. I'm hearing a lot about certain testing that is done to determine things such as health. Could anyone point me in the right direction for a quick read on these tests and what they mean?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

sspbass said:


> Haha, I love the comment about Brodie "Prefers a home without cats" haha.
> Also, I'm an engineer and I prefer measurable facts. I'm hearing a lot about certain testing that is done to determine things such as health. Could anyone point me in the right direction for a quick read on these tests and what they mean?


German Shepherd Dog Health Problems

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)


----------



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

So what exactly does it mean when breeders claim to "health test" their animals.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

it means they do OFA (at the very minimum) for Hips and Elbows (checking for dysplasia). More people are doing testing for DM (Degenerative Myelopathy). Some test thyroid/heart/eyes as well, but that's not as common, and i wouldn't be turned off from a breeder if they didn't do those tests.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

To elaborate on what Xeph^ said there, in case you don't understand-

The breeders doing these OFA tests (xrays sent to a special organization) are checking to ensure that their dogs' hips and elbows (the joints prone to dysplasia) are of a higher rating to lessen the risk/chance of the dog and offspring developing hip or elbow dysplasia, thus making their lines healthier. Reputable breeders generally do not breed dogs that have less than a "fair" rating, and those are generally only bred with higher rated dogs to stack the chances in the favor of health. Breeders that don't do this could be breeding dogs that all have very poor hips and elbows, thus resulting in unhealthy dogs for you and a sad life for the dog.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Sending you a PM


----------

